# selling darkroom equipment



## LJP (Oct 22, 2021)

Hello Everyone!

I am helping my father downsize for a move to a retirement community.  He has a darkroom as well as quite a few cameras.  I was wondering if there was any interest (or if it is even allowed) to sell the equipment he has on this forum.

Just thought I would ask quickly and if allowed I can provide more details and pics next time I am at my dad's house.

TIA


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 22, 2021)

LJP said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am helping my father downsize for a move to a retirement community.  He has a darkroom as well as quite a few cameras.  I was wondering if there was any interest (or if it is even allowed) to sell the equipment he has on this forum.
> 
> ...


Yes





						Buy and Sell section rules
					

Welcome to the Buy and Sell section of the forums. All ads must contain  1) At least one photo of each product being sold We would also advise, but do not require, that users put their user name and the date on a slip of paper in the photo to help prove authenticity.  2) All ads for sale must...



					www.thephotoforum.com


----------



## LJP (Oct 22, 2021)

Okay great thanks.  I know he would much prefer the equipment to go to a good home rather than a dumpster lol.
I know the darkroom stuff is German and he bought his first camera in 1956 so I will work on inventory of what he has and start posting next week.
He also has those lights with the umbrella things and light meters all sorts of stuff.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 22, 2021)

Oooh! Yeah, let's see! No, it shouldn't go to a dumpster, you're right it most likely means something to him. 

There's always a possibility that whatever doesn't sell could go to a school, community art center, camera swap, etc.


----------

